# some data was lost



## Gkarfield (Feb 6, 2013)

*H*ello, 

I was working on my PC when suddenly it shut down abnormally. After that I turned it on and had to check the filesystem. I didn't attend the process. Later I tried to open OpenOffice, it had to recover two corrupted files. Those files that were open when it shut down. These files were never recovered,  I just lost them.

The possibilities are either hardware problems or software.

Is that a hard disk problem? *O*r it just happened?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 7, 2013)

Look through /var/log for the reason. You should find it in one of files messages, Xorg*, dmesg.

Learn how to use sysutils/smartmontools if you suspect your HDD. Then again, learn how to use it even if you don't immediately suspect your HDD:


----------



## kpa (Feb 7, 2013)

Such sudden shutdowns are usually caused by overheating of the CPU. Check the CPU cooler and the fan for dust and clean them.


----------



## fonz (Feb 7, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Such sudden shutdowns are usually caused by overheating of the CPU. Check the CPU cooler and the fan for dust and clean them.


There are other possible causes, though. It could be an overheating graphics card (seen it happen while burning a NIC out in the process, clean its fan if necessary) for instance. Or a power supply that just isn't powerful enough.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 7, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> There are other possible causes, though. It could be an overheating graphics card (seen it happen while burning a NIC out in the process, clean its fan if necessary) for instance. Or a power supply that just isn't powerful enough.



I've had sudden *reboots* because of buggy graphics or wireless drivers.


----------



## Gkarfield (Feb 8, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> There are other possible causes, though. It could be an overheating graphics card (seen it happen while burning a NIC out in the process, clean its fan if necessary) for instance. Or a power supply that just isn't powerful enough.



That was one possibillity, I think that my PC lost power for a while [millimillisecond]


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 14, 2013)

Finally, it was an HD problem. It started with some noise and last night I think I lost it.


----------

